# How many coats of elastomeric coating do we need?



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

you already seem to know what you want and you're basicly answering your own question my friend. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bayles (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr, Williams

Thank you very much for your reply. I think I was not clear in my message. The second paragraph is what the contractor said to us, and I was hoping to get comments on whether what he said makes sense to an experienced roofer.

Thanks in advance for your further input!


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm not ultra familiar with foam roofs, although I do install a fair bit of elastomeric roofing products. What I do know about foam roofs is that the elastomeric IS the waterproofing, not the foam. Therefore it is imperative that what ever be installed be installed absolutely water proof. 

HOWEVER I have some questions for you. What type of elastomeric is to be installed? Acrylic, Urethane, SEBS, Silicon, Urea? I ask this because each will have their own application rates and methods. For example, a polyurea would not need two coats for sure.

I also ask how many gallons per square would be applied and to what dy mill thickness would the product be applied? 

My suggestion would be to contact the manufacturer directly. Having said that I took the liberty to check into ER Systems and read their specification for you. http://ersystems.com/uploaded_files/PUF restoration _DG0032-D_.pdf 



> 3.03 COATING APPLICATION
> A. Base Coat
> 1. Base Coat of the selected chemistry (urethane, acrylic or silicone) shall be applied to foam repair areas the same day the
> foam is applied.
> ...


 Keep in mind that any other manufacturer may have a different specification, so this specification is meaningless unless the product to be used is ER Systems. This is why you shoudl contact the manufacturer in question and ask them yourself. 

You may learn a little more about roof coatings at my website, although there is no information about spray foam... Roof Coatings


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

What he is telling you does have some merit as far as the base-coat's function. Whether it is correct on your particular project I cannot tell. The average coverage the others stated is also about right (1.5-2 gal per layer per 100sf) Ours is always calc'd at 2gal/sq


----------



## CF Solutions (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello, I am a manufacture of Polyurethane foam and coatings for commerical roofing. It is impossable to answer your question based of the info you supplied, but here goes. The number of coat's put down is not what you need to know. What you need to know is the following.
1. How many Dry mils is the contractor putting down.
2. How many mils are currently in place.
3. How many mils is he spraying over new foam (if any).
4. What is the warranty that you are requiring? I.E. 10,15,20 - System or material only
Once you have the above info than you can decide which is the best qoute to go with. My company is based out of Wisconsin and would be happy to work with you on deciding which is the best option.
1-888-284-7488


----------

